# Hepatic Artery Chemo-Embolization



## heiditipherwell (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello all....
I was wondering if anyone might have some insight for me?  
I code for a radiological group and just came across a report for a Hepatic Artery Chemo-embolization.   Patient previously had this done in 2007.  Patient does have mets to the liver.
My question is, is there not a more appropriate code than 37204?  I guess I am extremely surprised that there is not a more specific code for this.  It just seemed to me that with all the different chemo therapies listed, that this would be one with a code specific to this type of therapy.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thank you
Heidi


----------



## dhuston (Jul 1, 2009)

No, 37204 is the right code for this.  It covers embolization by any method.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you Diane.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 2, 2009)

dhuston said:


> No, 37204 is the right code for this.  It covers embolization by any method.
> 
> Diane Huston, CPC,RCC




I concur.


----------

